# Mistake in application?



## Kimpeachh (Mar 2, 2021)

Hello, I went to orientation today and after not being told all day what job I got and training for packer position, I was given the job of outbound. I unfortunately made a mistake in my application as I cannot lift 60 lbs, I don’t want to get fired but I don’t think I can successfully do the outbound job. I was told I could ask to be a packer but when I asked they said I can’t change my position unless it’s a medical reason. Any advice?


----------



## tdude2020 (Mar 2, 2021)

Is this for the distribution center? Does outbound exist in stores?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 3, 2021)

It’s Dc. Tell them now.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 3, 2021)

is it just a strength thing or do you have a bad (insert random body part) that it’s a medical thing?
If it’s a strength thing, I wouldn’t worry too much about it. Few boxes weigh that, and you’ll gain the strength fairly quickly to at least be able to move them. You don’t have to throw them around or even carry them, just get them from 1 pallet to another. You may surprise yourself what you’re capable of.
If it’s a medical thing, you’ll need restrictions from a doctor, but that’s easy enough.
Give it a fair shot if you’re able to. At worst, quit on good terms and reapply as a packer in 6 months.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 3, 2021)

Kimpeachh said:


> I was told I could ask to be a packer but when I asked they said I can’t change my position unless it’s a medical reason. Any advice?


As said above, if you have a reason for being unable to lift that much such as a bad back or injury then yeah, that's a medical reason.


----------

